# Paypal eCheques - anyone recieved them..?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Just a quickie. I've just sold some Naim Audio Hi-Fi equipment on ebay and all of the items have been paid for via Paypal in the usual way, save for one item which was paid for with an eCheque. I've never received payment in this manner via Paypal before, just the usual payment method?

Is there anything I should look out for? I'm guessing that I just wait until its cleared and then despatch the item? This is what I've politely told the buyer anyway.

If anyone has any experience of eChaques it would be cool to have some input, just to confirm that I've handled it all correctly. TIA :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I got one a while back and you will get a message telling you that it has cleared and not to send item until it has cleared. It's no bother at all.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Chisai, thanks for the reassurance, very much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

It happend to me once, My credit card number changed and the transaction "bounced" so paypal said I could only pay using an e-cheque for a while. The money had to clear into paypals account first and then they passed it onto the seller, but it took 7 days to clear. Its a right PITA especially if you want something quickly.


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes dont send anything till its cleared! I had one sent to me, and it took ages for it to clear, and the buyer kept asking when he was getting his item, I think it took about 2 weeks for it to clear!


----------

